

A New Way to see Android Mobile Gaming Trends - immad
http://devblog.heyzap.com/post/47813962881/a-new-way-to-see-android-mobile-gaming-trends

======
mmmooo
I know these are just estimates, but 90m monthly actives on android alone
seems unlikely for candy crush. Google play claims 10m-50m installs. Sounds
like data is being extrapolated from a biased sample, unless play's data is
regional.

~~~
jrh555
I just checked my app and the numbers for both monthly and daily actives
appear to be about an order of magnitude too high. They are close if you just
divide by 10 though. Maybe this is the case for all the apps? The rankings
look like they could be right.

~~~
mmmooo
That would make more sense, with candy crush being so closely tied to
facebook, and currently having ~68m monthly users there (that is of course iOS
+ android + canvas), I would have guessed 10m-20m on android. Granted this is
just one app.

